# Scottish Reformed books



## Ianterrell (Jun 12, 2004)

What are some notable writings from the Scottish Reformers? What about from Scottish immigrants to the U.S.?


----------



## Scot (Jun 12, 2004)

How about &quot;The First Blast of the Trumpet Against the Monstrous Regiment of Women&quot; by John Knox?

http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualnls/FirBlast.htm


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 12, 2004)

Probably the two most notable Scottish scholars are Thomas Boston (early 1700's) and John Murray(1900's). Both made extensive contributions to covenant theology as we understand it today. Both of their writings are still in print.

Another notable Scot was John Witherspoon, President of the college of New Jersey (the predecessor to Princeton), who had the distinction of being the only minister to sign the Declaration of Independence. Some of his writings have been reprinted lately but he is more noted for his organizing and running the College than for his writings.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 12, 2004)

I would have went with Rutherford and Gillespie, and obviosuly Alexander Henderson. I'm just a sucker for the oldies.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 12, 2004)

Rutherford and Gillespie are excellent. But perhaps easier to read, and a more modern (in the vein of addressing more modern heresies, not &quot;hip&quot; ) approach to key doctrines are James Buchanan, William Cunningham and James Bannerman. All were students of Thomas Chalmers, and each has written THE definitive book on a subject: Justification (Buchanan), the Church of Christ (Bannerman) and Historical Theology (Cunningham).

They represent the best bridge from Westminster to Warfield, Murray, et al.


----------



## kceaster (Jun 14, 2004)

Has anyone read anything by Halyburton? I really want to get something by him. MacLeod really places him in high esteem.

KC


----------



## py3ak (Jun 14, 2004)

As long as we are moving out away from the Reformation but not all the way to America, let me put in a plug for [b:499d5b6b7d]Hugh Martin[/b:499d5b6b7d]. He is unbelievable in his blend of precision, eloquence and devotion. Spurgeon thought that his was the only commentary you needed on Jonah.


----------



## grace2U (Jun 18, 2004)

After the 'Disruption' of 1843, when the Free Church split from the Church of Scotland, there was a great flowering of Reformed literature from Free Church Scholars. Some I would recommend are:-

[b:a9fa34b067]Patrick Fairbairn[/b:a9fa34b067]
[i:a9fa34b067]The Interpretation of Prophecy[/i:a9fa34b067]
[i:a9fa34b067]Typology in Scripture[/i:a9fa34b067]
[i:a9fa34b067]The Visions of Ezekiel[/i:a9fa34b067]. All these are excellent books.

[b:a9fa34b067]George Smeaton[/b:a9fa34b067]
[i:a9fa34b067]The Doctrine of the Holy Spirit[/i:a9fa34b067]. in my opinion, one of the very best works on this subject.
[i:a9fa34b067]Christ's Doctrine of the Atonement[/i:a9fa34b067]
[i:a9fa34b067]The Apostles' Doctrine of the Atonement.[/i:a9fa34b067]

[b:a9fa34b067]James Buchanon[/b:a9fa34b067]
[i:a9fa34b067]Justification[/i:a9fa34b067]. A very full work on this subject.

[b:a9fa34b067]Alexander Bruce[/b:a9fa34b067]
[i:a9fa34b067]The Training of the Twelve[/i:a9fa34b067]. This is a unique book, describing the way that our Lord trained the twelve Apostles, taken from the Gospels. I strongly recommend it. However, Bruce became enamoured of Higher Criticism later in life, and seems to have pretty much apostatized. This might dispose one against the book, but there is no sign of liberalism in the text (though a few footnotes in the Second Edition show which way his thoughts are turning).

One word of caution. 19th Century Scottish Presbyterians are [b:a9fa34b067]very difficult[/b:a9fa34b067] to read. An ice-pack on the head is recommended!

Blessings to all,
Steve


----------



## grace2U (Jun 18, 2004)

Following on from my post on biographies:-

Two very important commentaries from Scottish authors are

[b:fc1f2fc90d]Exposition of Romans[/b:fc1f2fc90d] by Robert Haldane ([i:fc1f2fc90d]Banner of Truth [/i:fc1f2fc90d]ISBN 0-85151-708-0). 
It was Haldane's teaching on Romans that brought about the revival in Geneva in 1817. There are lots of commentaries on Romans; this is the one I reach for first.

[b:fc1f2fc90d]An Exposition of Paul's Epistle to the Galatians[/b:fc1f2fc90d] by James Haldane (Particular Baptist Press ISBN 1-888514-17-5). 
This book is essential reading if one wants to understand the Reformed Baptist position (whether or not one agrees with it).

Blessings to all,
Steve


----------

